# Counted Sorrows



## Gill (25 May 2021)

One of the betta cubes from Bardills. £9.99 each
15x15x13 cm

Filter - ocellaris 400 with a tap to reduce outflow. 
Lighting - Led from the cunzo pico
Substrate - Unipac Black sand
Hardscape - none
Planting - Wabi Kusa from forum member. And some flame moss and one I can't remember but reminds me of chaeto.

Will be just some shrimp etc.


----------



## Gill (23 Jun 2021)

Not done much on this at all. 
Still got the internal running on it. Until I decide what to use long term. 
No heater as temp stays stable. 

Will have to make a lid for it though. As dog has decided he likes the water. And emptied half of it the other day while I was in the loo.


----------



## Gill (24 Jun 2021)

Filter arrived and just set it up. 
Went for the New Hydor nano HOB. And it is the perfect size. I like that instead of having the inlet pipework in sections. This is like a Gravel Vac, that it slides up and down to the height you need. And comes with a prefilter sponge which is just right. 
The flow control is not on the outside of the Inlet so that the Hood can be smaller, and it sits to the back wall of the Inlet pipe at the right angle junction. 
There is not much media included. Just a Sliver of Black Sponge to seperate the motor from the main chamber and a Slot in Insert with carbon in it. So just shoved the sponge from the Internal in it. And it still leaves room for other media options. 
Still need to make a Lid, just not decided on it. 
HL-200 (260lph)




Its a shame that you cant get a HOB for Under £5 anymore like you could many moons ago. And that they all start at around a tenner.


----------



## Gill (29 Jun 2021)

A quick pic,
Just acclimating some black shadows.
Not much scaping. As is for shrimp. And they like it a bit messy with lots of plants etc.
Got cholla Wood on order to attach buce to.

Remembered that I had the light unit from the Palu tank in the supplies. So dug that out and set that up. Cant remember what it was called and cant find it in my purchase history. It does have a few settings, Bright white LED, or White + RGB, or just RGB(_which i like at night) _


----------



## Gill (29 Jun 2021)

Acclimated for 4hrs and now busy sand sifting.


----------



## Aqua360 (29 Jun 2021)

Gill said:


> Acclimated for 4hrs and now busy sand sifting.


Where did you get your pandas? They look great


----------



## Gill (29 Jun 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> Where did you get your pandas? They look great


Ebay, was really impressed as you don't often get shrimp this size thru ebay.

Black Panda


----------



## Aqua360 (29 Jun 2021)

Gill said:


> Ebay, was really impressed as you don't often get shrimp this size thru ebay.
> 
> Black Panda


Wish I'd seen these a few days back! 😵

Usually it's best when they send juvenile-mid sizes as they have greater survivability. Did the seller advise the parameters they keep them in?


----------



## Gill (30 Jun 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> Wish I'd seen these a few days back! 😵
> 
> Usually it's best when they send juvenile-mid sizes as they have greater survivability. Did the seller advise the parameters they keep them in?


Yeah I just chanced upon these while looking for nice shrimp. And not used this seller before, so decided to give them a try. And very happy that I did. As they look great. 
On arrival they were packaged very well. And cane with nice big fronds of Christmas Moss. Which I used in the HOB outflow. 
They look great this morning at lights on and are busy foraging on the prefilter.

Yeah they keep them like this:
Ideal Water Parameters:
pH : 5.5-6.8
GH : 4-6
kH : 0-1
TDS: 120-140
Temp: 19-25

PH is about the same. GH is now at 8, So a little high but within tolerable levels. 
I don't use a heater for this size,  as the water stays at room temp. Which is fine for shrimp etc.


----------



## Gill (1 Jul 2021)

Noticed this afternoon that the Female Samurai has been courting one of the males.
So I caught the pair and placed them in here so that I could observe them.
Its certainly interesting to watch them with the roles reversed and the female being the colorful one and the male being the dull brown one.
Will observe them for a few days, and if no wrapping takes place with put them back in the Main tank.


----------



## Gill (6 Jul 2021)

No wrapping occured, so they have gone back into the main tank. 
Plants arrived from Plantnoobdude so they have been added. And the Hardscape arrived aswell so that was planted up with some moss for now.


----------



## Gill (6 Jul 2021)

Also added some IAL to the sides of the tank for the benefit of the shrimp etc. 
Have also spotted some seed shrimp and ostracods scurrying along the substrate.


----------



## Wookii (6 Jul 2021)

Looks good, you’ve packed a lot in there @Gill!Is that a lily on the bottom left . . . also what’s the block of cheese in the bottom corner?


----------



## Gill (6 Jul 2021)

Wookii said:


> Looks good, you’ve packed a lot in there @Gill!Is that a lily on the bottom left . . . also what’s the block of cheese in the bottom corner?


LOl yeah always pack in the plants.
Yep red tiger lotus, had left it floating in the main tank for a while while deciding what/where to use it. And the Cheese is a mineral block for the shrimp and snails, always use them for the shrimp health.  Find that it helps with the moults etc. And You get less _ring of death_ in the carapace.

I do need to remove the dying peice of the matt of hirsulata. And get some buce for it, to wedge into the cholla wood.


----------



## plantnoobdude (6 Jul 2021)

sorry to hear that some of the marsilea has died @Gill


----------



## Gill (6 Jul 2021)

plantnoobdude said:


> sorry to hear that some of the marsilea has died @Gill


don't worry about it, it happens. The matt is nice and thick with root structure. So have saved me having to grow a carpet for this.


----------



## plantnoobdude (6 Jul 2021)

glad to hear that


----------



## Gill (8 Jul 2021)

Ordered buce Tuesday night and arrived this morning. As always from K2Aqua.
I got:
Cherish
Godzilla
And Catherina
X2 Snow White Anubias nana
And also some weeping moss to cover the gaps.










Might have a go at making a moss background etc to cover the back and sides of it.


----------



## plantnoobdude (8 Jul 2021)

k2aqua has very good plants at even better prices. but snow white needs a lot of light to actually grow, so it may struggle. though the bucephalandra will do great.


----------



## Gill (8 Jul 2021)

plantnoobdude said:


> k2aqua has very good plants at even better prices. but snow white needs a lot of light to actually grow, so it may struggle. though the bucephalandra will do great.


Yeah their plants are always great quality. Yep have kept snow white a few times, this light is very good, and had done well in the past on larger nano tanks. with good results.


----------



## plantnoobdude (8 Jul 2021)

oh really? how is snow white to grow? @Gill i've contemplated a few times, but was put off by the lack of chlorophyll. i have high light, co2 and softwater. would it do well?


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Jul 2021)

Gill said:


> Ordered buce Tuesday night and arrived this morning. As always from K2Aqua.
> I got:
> Cherish
> Godzilla
> ...


K2aqua are great, I almost exclusively use them now, my only gripe is that the plants are sometimes a bit squashed in pouches, but they're healthy otherwise


----------



## Gill (8 Jul 2021)

plantnoobdude said:


> oh really? how is snow white to grow? @Gill i've contemplated a few times, but was put off by the lack of chlorophyll. i have high light, co2 and softwater. would it do well?


Mine have down well in the pico and nano tanks with enough light and ferts. I am using Tropica Specialised in this one and dosing 2ml daily.


----------



## Gill (10 Jul 2021)

A few pix, they have really settled in well and the color is lovely. 



Also found someone who can get me the needle 🐟, so waiting to hear back from them. Have got a microworm culture started so it's ready.


----------



## Gill (12 Jul 2021)

Cleaned the Filter today, and must say this is very good. Prefilter turned the water black on rinsing. And not much in the main sponge etc. 
Shrimp are doing very well, and can be seen out and about most of the time. 
Still trying to decide on the stem for the background, Leaning towards orange juice ??


----------



## plantnoobdude (12 Jul 2021)

Orange juice is a neat plant and the fine textured leaves would compliment the small tank. @Gill


----------



## Gill (13 Jul 2021)

plantnoobdude said:


> Orange juice is a neat plant and the fine textured leaves would compliment the small tank. @Gill


Ordered Orange Juice, will make for a nice contrast


----------



## Gill (14 Jul 2021)

Sitting Watching the glass sides of this little thing. 
And so far I spy:  Cyclops, Ostracods of varying colours. , Worms_(the good kind)_, countless baby snails - which are duly crushed for the shrimp to munch on.  So Much life in this little box, and will be great for the hunters.


----------



## Gill (14 Jul 2021)

Also not sure if people know, that the fish auction season is starting back up again. 
And I will be going to this one


----------



## Gill (15 Jul 2021)

Fish have been requested, will wait to hear on the availabilty etc.


----------



## Gill (15 Jul 2021)

Gill said:


> Ordered Orange Juice, will make for a nice contrast


Arrived and have planted it. Already like the contrast of the stems and leaves against everything else in there. Will post some pix this evening when lighting is a bit better. 

Out of interest, how is everyone's Nano tanks doing in this heat. I am loosing about 3-5mm a day from evaporation. and Keeping a Jug of water ready for top-ups etc.


----------



## Aqua360 (16 Jul 2021)

Gill said:


> Arrived and have planted it. Already like the contrast of the stems and leaves against everything else in there. Will post some pix this evening when lighting is a bit better.
> 
> Out of interest, how is everyone's Nano tanks doing in this heat. I am loosing about 3-5mm a day from evaporation. and Keeping a Jug of water ready for top-ups etc.


Not overly badly, I've got tubs of RO there as I run a nano reef too, so topping up is quick and painless


----------



## Gill (16 Jul 2021)

Stems were much bigger than expected. So have cut them Into to thirds and they still look big. 
Will trim them again when they show roots.
And I put a few stems into the hob sponge to see what happens.

And yes you were right @plantnoobdude one of the anubias has melted away. So maybe in the past was a fluke. There are new leaves forming, so hopefully it recovers. 

Marselia is sending up new growth so that is good.


----------



## Gill (22 Jul 2021)

They arrived, and they are perfect.
Some have blue, brown, Amber and red eyes and speckled.
They are almost fully grown and are smaller than the female bloody Mary shrimp.
I ordered 10 and they were all swimming about in the bag, with no casualties.
Excuse the cloudiness, I added worms for them to hunt.
I am so happy to have got these again after so many years.

Obviously having these, will affect shrimp population, So there may not be as many shrimplets surving in here. 

Just need the micro crabs 🦀 to complete this little jungle.


----------



## Wookii (22 Jul 2021)

What are they Gill, baby Caiman?


----------



## Gill (22 Jul 2021)

Wookii said:


> What are they Gill, baby Caiman?


Lol, They are Indostomus Paradoxus - sometimes called mini needle fish, toothpick fish, crocodile toothpick etc.


----------



## Gill (22 Jul 2021)

More pix, so far can see 3 that have picked out spots.


----------



## ScareCrow (22 Jul 2021)

Wow, I've seen pictures of these before but never realised how small they are. Great find, did you get them through band?


----------



## Gill (22 Jul 2021)

ScareCrow said:


> Wow, I've seen pictures of these before but never realised how small they are. Great find, did you get them through band?


Yeah they really are small and weeny. They have such tiny mouths. 
Yes thru BAND I Check the list posted each time to see what is on there incase these pop up. And they did this time and just had to have them.


----------



## ScareCrow (22 Jul 2021)

I've not used band but have seen it mentioned a few times. Think I need to investigate it more, they look great.


----------



## Gill (22 Jul 2021)

ScareCrow said:


> I've not used band but have seen it mentioned a few times. Think I need to investigate it more, they look great.



This is my Front page of BAND if that is any help in choosing which groups to join, obv i have local groups for my area/region.


----------



## ScareCrow (22 Jul 2021)

Gill said:


> This is my Front page of BAND if that is any help in choosing which groups to join, obv i have local groups for my area/region.
> View attachment 172202
> 
> View attachment 172203


That's great thanks very much. I didn't really understand how it worked but that makes it much clearer.


----------



## Gill (23 Jul 2021)

ScareCrow said:


> That's great thanks very much. I didn't really understand how it worked but that makes it much clearer.


Kew Aquatics is where you can browse lists of fish from 3 wholesalers etc. he posts lists regularly. And with postage works out to a reasonable rate.


----------



## Gill (23 Jul 2021)

Hunting micro worms.


----------



## ScareCrow (23 Jul 2021)

Gill said:


> Kew Aquatics is where you can browse lists of fish from 3 wholesalers etc. he posts lists regularly. And with postage works out to a reasonable rate.


Thanks Gill, I spent probably too long joing various bands last night . Unfortunately I don't have room for anymore fish at the moment but I'm hoping to find some different Bucephalandra, (especially martini) if you have any suggestions, I could only find one US and one Vietnamese band?



Gill said:


> Hunting micro worms.
> 
> View attachment 172215


They're so small, absolutely amazing.


----------



## shangman (23 Jul 2021)

Gill said:


> They arrived, and they are perfect.
> Some have blue, brown, Amber and red eyes and speckled.
> They are almost fully grown and are smaller than the female bloody Mary shrimp.
> I ordered 10 and they were all swimming about in the bag, with no casualties.
> ...


wow they are GORGEOUS!! What a fabulous selection of fish you're keeping.



Gill said:


> Kew Aquatics is where you can browse lists of fish from 3 wholesalers etc. he posts lists regularly. And with postage works out to a reasonable rate.


Is Kew Aquatics where you got these lovely fish from? I bought a few fish from him before and it was very good, they were great quality fish and he was really nice and helpful.


----------



## Gill (23 Jul 2021)

ScareCrow said:


> Thanks Gill, I spent probably too long joing various bands last night . Unfortunately I don't have room for anymore fish at the moment but I'm hoping to find some different Bucephalandra, (especially martini) if you have any suggestions, I could only find one US and one Vietnamese band?
> 
> 
> They're so small, absolutely amazing.


You can spiral down the rabbit hole with band, so i try to restrict my feed. 
Fridays is share day, where all the groups spam other groups to entice people to join their specific group. 

Not a problem, I buy my Buce from K2, always has a nice variety of them. 
Bucephalandra 40 species 

Also there is @Konrad Michalski who can get rare plants etc. 


I also have my eye on some of the stunning liquorice gourami varieties on the lists. And have not kept them in years. 
They are Bubble nesters, but nest in tunnel structures. So you always need to have 35mm film canisters on hand for them to breed in. Or little clay urns which are another favourite, from passt breeding experience. 
I used to have so many supplies, but they were all left behind during my bitter divorce. So Many Unusual pico and nano tanks


----------



## Gill (23 Jul 2021)

shangman said:


> wow they are GORGEOUS!! What a fabulous selection of fish you're keeping.
> 
> 
> Is Kew Aquatics where you got these lovely fish from? I bought a few fish from him before and it was very good, they were great quality fish and he was really nice and helpful.


Thank you, I have been hunting them down for years. I have not had them since 2010 when i was able to order thru the store I managed, and ended up with hundreds thru a miscount. 
They are a joy to watch hunting, will try and get a decent video of them.
I do enjoy keeping the stranger fish in the hobby, and the challenge that comes with them. Really want glass gobies again since finding them in MA Harlestone Heath many years ago. And Danionella Dracula the smallest toothed fish. 

Yes, Ian at kew is Great and always willing to help get fish for you. He will readily refund you if the fish don't come, or he is not happy with the quality the wholesalers send over. Though sometimes with his Transhipper charges added into the final price, it can be a little pricier then stores. Though you have to factor in your time driving around trying to find them in the 1st place. As I did in my younger years, driving all over the midlands to find stores. 
Now the 35 min journey to Bardills seems long to me.


----------



## ScareCrow (23 Jul 2021)

Gill said:


> liquorice gourami varieties on the lists. And have not kept them in years.
> They are Bubble nesters, but nest in tunnel structures. So you always need to have 35mm film canisters on hand for them to breed in


They are beautiful. I found the 35mm film canisters I used to use the other day. I've been keeping them just in case


----------



## Gill (23 Jul 2021)

ScareCrow said:


> They are beautiful. I found the 35mm film canisters I used to use the other day. I've been keeping them just in case


Always good to hoard supplies incase you may need them in the future.


----------



## Gill (26 Jul 2021)

They are alot more active no settled in. 

I have started adding any rafts that I find in buckets and barrels for them to predate upon once they hatch. 
Next doors Little girl had to ask what I was looking for, so explained and she went Ewwwwwwwwww, but then asked to see them eating.


----------



## Gill (7 Aug 2021)

So I spotted these at Bardills, and they are a pair. And for the price I snapped them up. 
I have been away for a few days, so it's a little neglected. Will be trimmed a bit soon. 


I am leaving this a bit dirty as there is so much life in here. And the paradoxus' spend most of their time hunting amongst it all.


----------



## Gill (12 Sep 2021)

Not much to update,
Indos are doing well. See them now and again as they forage for food. 
The basis are getting along well with minimal chasing.  
Sadly lost the pandas, so don't think they were suited for this one. Have gone for a skittles mix of shrimp now. And have blue, orange, rilli, carbon, red tiger and bloody mary. 

Excuse the mess, the shrimp have had snowflake.


----------



## Gill (28 Oct 2021)

Crocs stopped eating and would not hunt for any live foods no matter what I put in for them. And lost the last one this afternoon. Did add a few IAL to see if that helped, as did not want to use any harsh chems with them being so delicate little things. 
So stripped the tank down and rescaped it all.
Went for White Silica for the substrate.
Added the largest anubias from the main tank, that was looking grim. Will let the shrimp and snails take care of the worst leaves.
Scarlett Badis pair are still going great, though no breeding has occured yet. Rescape might trigger this, will wait and see.
will reseed the tank with some micro fauna from the daphnia tub.


----------

